# Adult Channels on DirectTV



## Guest (Dec 27, 2001)

What is the difference between the adult channels PPV channels on DirectTV.

I believe they are...

Hot Zone
Hot Network
Vivid

Some are totally unedited, some are slightly edited, which ones are which.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

According to what has been posted in the past on "the other site" you can go to these channels websites and it should tell all the specifics there.

However, the rule of thumb is the more expensive the channel, the more explicit the content.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

VividTV is the only one that is uncut(hardcore). All the rest are edited, softcore stations, I believe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Most likly yes, I would also expect to see the remaaining of the New Frontier channels, with exception of pleasure, sine E* removed it a few months ago.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Will show up after the mergers. The only think keeping some channels off after the merger would be "Exclusiveness". Where one of the two companies Adult Providers does a deal with ED* to keep the other channels off the merged system???


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Those PPV prices are out of control. D* needs some of those channels on Monthly pricing plan


----------

